# Hazard Warning Light Flasher Switch not locking



## R2d2 (Nov 3, 2007)

97 Nissan Sentra base 1.6 liter: 
Hazard Warning Light Flasher Switch will not lock anymore when pushed. If I push the switch all the way in and hold it, all 4 lights will flash OK. But, if I let go of the switch, it does not stay locked, stops flashing. It used to be a toggle switch, one push turned it on and next push turned it off. I never had to push and hold it before. Turn signal and fuse are OK. I checked Autozone and Rockauto web sites, they do not sell these switches. It seems like a mechanical issue. How can I fix the switch? 
:newbie:


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

You'll have to take the switch apart and see why it's not staying in position when you depress it. If some part is broken you will most likely have to get a new one from Nissan or you can try a junkyard.


----------



## R2d2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I would like to fix it if I can. I have taken the switch apart. It seems like a mechanical issue. Have you fixed anything similar before?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

See if there is some sort of spring-loaded clip or something similar inside. Looks like it's not grabbing like it should. Once you have it open, squeeze it like you're pressing the switch and see what the mechanism inside looks like and how it's moving.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Hazard switch P/N: 25290-4B000, retails for about $64, available for $46.45 from AAA Nissan Parts. Or, if you go the salvage yard route, can be found in 95-99 Sentras and 200SX's.


----------



## R2d2 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Found the root cause of the problem*

A small white piece of plastic (and the tiny metal pin that works as the lock/latch device) actually broke and that is causing the switch not to lock. I have a high resolution zoomed photo. Photo link attached. Let me know where and in what orientation that broken off V like tiny piece should fit inside the bigger white plastic piece. I think I can superglue it back if I can figure out the correct orientation.








Photo link:
http://s1183.photobucket.com/albums/x461/hakunahmatata123/car/?action=view&current=closeup1.jpg
Photo link:
http://s1183.photobucket.com/albums/x461/hakunahmatata123/car/?action=view&current=all3pieces.jpg


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

can't really say so unless someone else knows for sure, you'll have to use best judgement and give it a shot.


----------



## R2d2 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Thanks for your comments*

I tried superglue. It worked for 5 minutes. While under testing, the superglue bond broke. After that, the plastic pieces would not bond again. So, I tried drilling a tiny hole and putting in a piece of metal, a flat nail etc. through it, but nothing worked. I drilled a little hole on the "roof" of the panel/container where the switch slides in and out and have a piece of nail hanging from it. When pressed, the nail falls through the tiny hole because of gravity and holds the hazard warning switch in pushed position and the flashes away. When done, I just push the switch in and then push the nail up inside the hole and the switch slides out and stops flashing. It will do until I manage to locate a salvage yard that has the part and buy it. My EPA inspection is in June. I guess I have to get it fixed before then. Do they really check hazard warning lights?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Sometimes you just have to face the facts and bite the bullet and get a new part!


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

According to the FSM, it's a 3-pole, double-throw switch inside with a light, 8 wires going to it. If you were thinking about hot-wiring in a switch somewhere/somehow, it's not something you'd normally find at a local parts store or Radio Shack anyways (not that the clowns at Radio Shack would know what the hell you were talking about anyways...they're brains would start melting out of their ears).


----------



## R2d2 (Nov 3, 2007)

*I gave up*

Will look for a replacement switch at the local salvage yard.


----------



## jaysonbarn (Jan 4, 2011)

The switch must be having some mechanical issues. You can solve the problem on your own and if you cannot, then you try for a junkyard for a replacement.


----------

